# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  В Москве говорят безграмотно

## Pravit

Одна из моих друзей по переписке сказала, что в Москве говорят совершенно безграмотно. Это было мне очень интересно. Я знаю, что много людей на этом форуме живут в Москве, и они, кажется, говорят грамотно. Как вы думаете? И если это правда, то какие ошибки делают москвичи в разговорной речи?

----------


## JJ

Вобще-то я не замечал, чтобы в Москве говорили как-то особенно безграмотно, не хуже чем в других городах. Но вот произношение... ано давольна далико ат классичискава.  ::  Еще я заметил - стиль речи - москвичи очень много говорят, где достаточно 2-3 слов москвич скажет несколько предложений.

----------


## Zeus

Все говорят в соответствии со своим уровнем образования и талантом  ::  
Судя по фразе, твоя подруга просто не любит москвичей  ::  Я сам не москвич, но прожил там 7 лет и не сказал бы, что Москва отличается какой-то особенной неграмотностью. Может быть даже наоборот. 
Насчет произношения, оно, правда, "акающее", но не так чтобы уж сильно. "Окание" в других регионах (например, Удмуртия, не говоря о некоторых областях Поволжья) гораздо дальше от нормы, только в другую сторону  ::  Более нейтральное произношение, например, на Урале и в Питере. 
P.S. "Одна из друзей" - так обычно не говорят. Или "один из друзей" (подразумевая, что пол не важен), или лучше "одна из подруг". Подруга необязательно означает girlfriend  ::  Точнее даже, обычно не означает. 
P.P.S. Сегодня по радио (ABC News) слушал такую штуку. Ведущий программы пригласил для беседы ombudsman'а (что характерно, в русском даже нет такого понятия  ::  ). Это была женщина. Ну, и ведущий представляет ее: "Сегодня у нас в гостях ombudsperson... bla bla bla". А она сразу: мол, да ладно вам, не будем придуриваться, ombudsman я!  ::  Мне аж приятно стало. Не всем еще маразм политкорректности мозги проел.

----------


## Scorpio

Наверное, твоя подруга по переписке живет в Питере. Там вообще считают, что во всей России правильно говорят только они.   ::   
Но, вообще-то, говорят в Москве по-разному. Коренные москвичи говорят как надо, но в Москве сейчас огромное количество приезжих отовсюду. И с грамотностью сейчас не так как в советские времена - тогда худо-бедно, но умение писать правильно в людей все-таки вдалбливали. Я даже не говорю про приезжих из южных республик, которые по русски знают несколько слов (если считать только приличные).  Если почитать объявления и ценники на рынках, страшно становится за родной язык.

----------


## Tu-160

Я думаю, что самое безграмотное место сейчас — это интернет. Я как-то хотел составить «Горячую десятку» ошибок в русском языке (и даже начал), но пока набралось лишь три. На первое место я поставил очень «модную» нынче ошибку (по моим соображениям она набрала популярность в этом или прошлом году) — неспособность отличить инфинитив от склонения третьего лица, когда в них присутствует частица «ся». На каждом шагу можно встретить такие фразы как «человек одеваеться», «машина сломаеться» и наоборот «должен находится», ну и так далее. На втором и третьем месте такие слова как «в отличии» и «в течении». Бывают, конечно и всякие другие ошибки, но они не настолько частые. К примеру, иногда приходится видеть слова «шопот» и «девчёнки». Вот пока всё, что вспомнил. 
Кстати, для английского тоже можно составить такую «Top ten mistakes in English». По моим наблюдениям первые два места занимают слова «seperate» и «speach»

----------


## Propp

Да, интернет это, конечно, ещё то место!... Все, даже те, кто после восьмого класса школы руки в руках не держал, рванулись писать в него и, естественно, каждый пишет по способностям. 
В Москве довольно правильное произношение. Конечно, некоторые довольно заметно акают, но не все. Ещё в Москве среди молодёжи "выше среднего класса" (или среди тех, кто был образованной молодёжью ещё в 1970-е годы) распространено такое произношение, как будто они очень иронически насмехаются над тобой (немного по-особому растягивают слова и говорят как-то "дёрганно"), причём совершенно неосознанно. А так не очень много ошибок, столица всё-таки. Что мне до сих пор режет слух, так это "в какую цену" вместо "сколько стоит" и "ехай" вместо "езжай" среди малограмотной части населения.
Я сам-то с Урала и произношение, как мне кажется, у меня правильное. К тому же я учился на филфаке (Сам себя не похвалишь...   ::  ) У меня на моей родине, правда, тоже все сплошь и рядом говорят "лОжить", но "ехай", вроде бы, не говорят. "ЛОжить" это, всё-таки, можно сказать, уже норма просторечия. 
А ещё англоязычные граждане любят путать 've и of. "I would of known this" -- instead of "I would have known this". Ещё они пишут grammer, ну и так далее, мали ли что можно написать по-английски неправильно...

----------


## Pravit

Спаибо большое, мне было интересно слышать ваши мнения. Scorpio - да, ты прав, она из Питера!!   ::   ::   ::  Кроме того, она сказала, что москвичи иногда неправильно ставят ударение. Разве это возможно в родном языке? 
Еще англоязычные граждане любят путать "your" и "you're", на интернет, это один из самых обычных ошибок. Несколько примеров такой речи даже можно найти на нашем форуме...

----------


## Zeus

> Разве это возможно в родном языке?

 Конечно. Никаких правил же, как во фрнацузском, нет, все надо запоминать. Есть даже специальные словари ударений. Запомнили дети с детства неправильно (родители не очень грамотные, например) - и всё. 
Самая распоространенная и режущая слух ошибка в ударении, на мой взгляд - "[по]звонит" на вторую "о". Должно быть на "и". 
Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Кроме того, она сказала, что москвичи иногда неправильно ставят ударение. Разве это возможно в родном языке?

 О да, Pravit. Еще как можно...  Одна из самых распространенных таких ошибок "звонИт - звОнит". У самого бывает проскакивает... Никак полностью отделаться от нее не могу   ::  Хотя и не москвич...  ::

----------


## Zeus

Хе-хе  ::  Наболело  ::

----------


## al

> Конечно. Никаких правил же, как во фрнацузском, нет, все надо запоминать. Есть даже специальные словари ударений. Запомнили дети с детства неправильно (родители не очень грамотные, например) - и всё. 
> Самая распоространенная и режущая слух ошибка в ударении, на мой взгляд - "[по]звонит" на вторую "о". Должно быть на "и". 
> Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"

 А еще обеспечЕние (правильно обеспЕчение) 
(лишение печЕнья или пЕчени?  ::  )

----------


## al

> Я думаю, что самое безграмотное место сейчас — это интернет. Я как-то хотел составить «Горячую десятку» ошибок в русском языке (и даже начал), но пока набралось лишь три.

 Часто не пишут "ь" после шипящих в окончании глаголов. "Что делаеш?", "Как поживаеш?".

----------


## Zeus

> Originally Posted by Tu-160  Я думаю, что самое безграмотное место сейчас — это интернет. Я как-то хотел составить «Горячую десятку» ошибок в русском языке (и даже начал), но пока набралось лишь три.   Часто не пишут "ь" после шипящих в окончании глаголов. "Что делаеш?", "Как поживаеш?".

 Это все если считать только орфографию. С пунктуацией просто бардак.

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Zeus  
> Конечно. Никаких правил же, как во фрнацузском, нет, все надо запоминать. Есть даже специальные словари ударений. Запомнили дети с детства неправильно (родители не очень грамотные, например) - и всё. 
> Самая распоространенная и режущая слух ошибка в ударении, на мой взгляд - "[по]звонит" на вторую "о". Должно быть на "и". 
> Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"    А еще обеспечЕние (правильно обеспЕчение) 
> (лишение печЕнья или пЕчени?  )

 Кстати, насчет печени... короткий анекдот...  
Если на сигаретах пишут "легкие", то почему на водке не пишут "печень"?   ::

----------


## Alexander

> Хе-хе  Наболело

 И не говори   ::   ::   ::   
Одно интересное наблюдение. Один мой однокашник лет 10 назад рассказал, что его маленький сын говорит не "раковина", а "ракинова". Ну, мы посмеялись, поковеркали таким же образом другие слова. И вы знаете, так привязалось это слово. Столько лет прошло, а я 10 раз подумаю, прежде чем сказать правильно... Так и лезет из меня эта "ракинова".   ::   ::

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Разве это возможно в родном языке?   Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"

 Даже в словарях бардак. Вот результат запроса на www.gramota.ru 
«ГРАМОТА.РУ»: Словари русского языка 
Орфографический словарь 
  одноврЕмЕнно, нареч. 
Словарь трудностей 
  одноврЕменный, одноврЕменно и допустимо одновремЕнный, одновремЕнно (неправильно одновремЁнный, одновремЁнно). 
Толково-словообразовательный 
  одновремЕнно нареч. 
Русское словесное ударение 
  одноврЕменно, нареч.    ::   ::

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Разве это возможно в родном языке?   Конечно. Никаких правил же, как во фрнацузском, нет, все надо запоминать. Есть даже специальные словари ударений. Запомнили дети с детства неправильно (родители не очень грамотные, например) - и всё. 
> Самая распоространенная и режущая слух ошибка в ударении, на мой взгляд - "[по]звонит" на вторую "о". Должно быть на "и". 
> Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"

 Даже в словарях бардак. Вот результат запроса на www.gramota.ru  
«ГРАМОТА.РУ»: Словари русского языка  
Орфографический словарь 
одноврЕмЕнно, нареч.  
Словарь трудностей 
одноврЕменный, одноврЕменно и допустимо одновремЕнный, одновремЕнно (неправильно одновремЁнный, одновремЁнно).  
Толково-словообразовательный 
одновремЕнно нареч.  
Русское словесное ударение 
одноврЕменно, нареч.   ::   ::

----------


## Alexander

блин... глюк...  виноват

----------


## Propp

Ну конечно, язык-то меняется. Как подавляющее большинство говорит, так и правильно. Лет через 50, наверное, в словарях и лОжить будет...

----------


## Alexander

> Ну конечно, язык-то меняется. Как подавляющее большинство говорит, так и правильно. Лет через 50, наверное, в словарях и лОжить будет...

 Не лОжить, а ложИть   ::   ::   ::   Сколько можно повторять!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> К примеру, иногда приходится видеть слова «шопот» и «девчёнки». Вот пока всё, что вспомнил.

 "Девчёнки" особенно любит писать Солженицын. Может, от него это все пошло? Вообще, сего живого классика и любителя расширять родной язык давно пора кому-нибудь одернуть. Неужели у нас в издательствах хорошие редактора совсем перевелись?!

----------


## JJ

Сестрёнка моей жены говорит "тубаретка" вместо "табуретка".  ::  А еще я заметил что основные отличия уральского диалекта (хм... диалекта ли?) это употребление "чё" вместо "что" ( чё-нибудь, чё-то) и образование множественного числа - "кабель - кабел*я*" вместо "кабель - кабели", сервера вместо серверы, договор - договора, вместо договоры....

----------


## Propp

Ну, это не "уральский диалект"   ::  . На Савёловском рынке в Москве сплошь и рядом "драйвера, сканера, корпуса". В одной популярной игре (Герои меча и магии 3) "русефекаторами" были обнаружены "снайпера", которые впоследствии всё-таки заменили на "снайперы" (видимо, после того как стала широко известной группа "Ночные снайперы"). И т. д.

----------


## Alexander

> А еще я заметил что основные отличия уральского диалекта (хм... диалекта ли?) это употребление "чё" вместо "что" ( чё-нибудь, чё-то)

 Во уральцы дают!!! Русское народное "чё" себе присваивают   ::  . НиЧЁ у вас не выйдет   ::   ::  .

----------


## JJ

> Во уральцы дают!!! Русское народное "чё" себе присваивают   . НиЧЁ у вас не выйдет    .

 А вот фиг вам!  ::  Послушайте как в Рязани говорят - што, южно-русские говоры - шо.

----------


## JJ

> Ну, это не "уральский диалект"   . На Савёловском рынке в Москве сплошь и рядом "драйвера, сканера, корпуса".

 Да... пожалуй это может стать нормой. Но всё-таки на Урале произношение более нейтральное.

----------


## Kudeyarytch

> Originally Posted by Alexander  Во уральцы дают!!! Русское народное "чё" себе присваивают   . НиЧЁ у вас не выйдет    .   А вот фиг вам!  Послушайте как в Рязани говорят - што, южно-русские говоры - шо.

 В Рязани кстати почему-то г фрикативное. 
А старорязанский говор это вообще песня: якали, смягчали все согласные и окончания уменьшительных имен. Манькя, Толькя, Колькя.

----------


## Propp

Ан нет, "корпуса" всё-таки можно сказать об "оболочке механизмов". Мне почему-то казалось, что так можно говорить только о воинских соединениях и зданиях.

----------


## Veedey

Почти никто не ставит правильное ударение в слове *фенОмен*.
Многие люди говорят Оптовая цена вместо *оптОвая.*
Часто путают *кулинАрию* (искусство приготовления блюд) и *кулинарИю* (такой специальный магазин). 
А English native speakers, как я заметил, нередко вместо lose пишут loose.

----------


## Helen

Список подобных ошибок можно продолжать до бесконечности... Но с Москвой это точно никак связано не будет  ::

----------


## Veedey

Вспомнил еще один забавный пример.
Фразу *день рождения*, где слово день - мужского рода, многие люди с детства на слух воспринимают как одно слово *деньрождение* и присваивают ему средний род. Очень часто можно услышать в разговорной речи: "Мое *деньрождение* прошло очень весело".

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by Alexander  Во уральцы дают!!! Русское народное "чё" себе присваивают   . НиЧЁ у вас не выйдет    .   А вот фиг вам!  Послушайте как в Рязани говорят - што, южно-русские говоры - шо.   В Рязани кстати почему-то г фрикативное. 
> А старорязанский говор это вообще песня: якали, смягчали все согласные и окончания уменьшительных имен. Манькя, Толькя, Колькя.

 А в Нижегородской губернии, я заметил, очень популярно словечко "чай". У моих родственников оно встречается буквально в каждом предложении... "ты, чай, проголодался", "ему там, чай, весело".

----------


## ibolit

Тем не менее, я считаю, что русский язык на удивление устойчив от диалектального и диахронического расслоения  :: .... 
Т.е., в течение веков наша с вами ридная мова почти никак не изменялась... Да и, помимо прочего, проблемы понимания между, скажем, москвичом и владивостокцем (как его правильно назвать???) совсем нет... Даже если заехать в какую-нибудь совершенно изолированную деревеньку где-нибудь в усть-звездюйской области, все равно всех поймешь. Даже будучи иностранцем... А ведь нормативных грамматик там почти не читали... О как!

----------


## Ljosha

> Коренные москвичи говорят как надо, но в Москве сейчас огромное количество приезжих отовсюду.

  На самом деле Москва всегда была город приезжих. В любые века у подавляющего населения Москвы бабки и деды, и очень часто родители, были совершенно из других мест. Кстати, некоторые интересные особенности произношения у некоторых людей в Москве объясняются именно тем, что что-то было занесено бабушками и дедушками или перенято от них. А если бабушки и дедушки, папа и мама "москвича" так до сих пор и проживают в провинции, а москвич в детстве очень часто гостил у них летом, то в его речи могут возникать всякие интересности.  ::  
Моя двоюродная сестра - вот это вообще... Родилась в Москве. Мама ее сама с Орловщины, но уже с нач. 70-х живет в Москве. Южное "г" у нее исчезло. А вот бабушка и дедушка вообще там так всегда и жили, на Орловщине. Так вот Светка чуть ли не каждый год гостила там, в деревне, а как бабушка совсем старая стала, они ее к себе в Москву взяли, и она у них жила последние неск. лет до смерти. Так вот Светка, ухаживая за бабкой каждый день и постоянно общаясь с ней дома (мама много работает и домой приходит поздно), от нее переняла "г" говорить по-южному. Прикиньте, да? Родилась в Москве, а по говору за москвичку и не примешь.  ::

----------


## BETEP

Интересная тема у вас получилась. 
Слышал, что в Москве и Петербурге есть различия в употреблении слов. Я запомнил только булочная-хлебный и шаура-шаверма. Что в каком городе говорят я не помню и ещё кто-нибудь объясните мне что такое шаура-шаверма. Как я понимаю это что-то вроде fast food. 
И я так и не понял есть ли слово ложить? Я слышал его очень часто.

----------


## Scorpio

> Интересная тема у вас получилась. 
> Слышал, что в Москве и Петербурге есть различия в употреблении слов. Я запомнил только булочная-хлебный и шаура-шаверма. Что в каком городе говорят я не помню и ещё кто-нибудь объясните мне что такое шаура-шаверма. Как я понимаю это что-то вроде fast food.

 Да, шаурма (шаверма) -- это разновидность fast food.
Это смесь нарезанных овощей и жаренного на гриле мяса, завернутая в тонкую лепешку и политая майонезом (или кетчупом).   

> И я так и не понял есть ли слово ложить? Я слышал его очень часто.

 В литературном языке нет. Когда говорят "ложить" вместо "класть" -- это явно безграмотно.

----------


## Friendy

> Что в каком городе говорят я не помню

 Шаверма - это в Петербурге. Когда я там была я этому очень удивилась, потому что в Москве всюду шаурма. Я всё думала, неужели здесь ни в одном месте не найдется шаурма.   ::  Не нашлась. Хотя с другой стороны, ведь в Москве тоже нельзя найти шаверму.   ::  Кстати именно в Петербурге я её впервые и попробовала. 
Что касается "булочная - хлебный" - первый раз слышу, но в Москве "булочная" - стандартный вариант.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Что касается "булочная - хлебный" - первый раз слышу, но в Москве "булочная" - стандартный вариант.

 V Pitere tozhe... "Hlebnyj" tam nikogda ne videl. "Bulochnye", zato, vezde.

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by BETEP  Что в каком городе говорят я не помню   Шаверма - это в Петербурге.

  Видимо, в Москву и Питер это слово попало из каких-то разных тюркских языков или диалектов.  
Кстати, год назад в одной палатке (здесь в Москве) я увидел надпись: "Донер-кебаб". Смотрю, вроде обычную шаурму делают. Причем внизу витрины этой же палатки ценник: "Шаурма - 40 руб." Спросил: "А чем донер-кебаб отличается от шаурмы?" Продавец (южный такой товарищ, естественно) отвечает: "В Турции он - донер-кебаб. В Москву приехал - стал шаурмой".   ::

----------


## Propp

Интересно, что в Твери (между Питером и Москвой) я видел промежуточный вариант "шавермы"-"шаурмы". Там было написано нечто вроде "шавурма".

----------


## Ljosha

> Интересно, что в Твери (между Питером и Москвой) я видел промежуточный вариант "шавермы"-"шаурмы". Там было написано нечто вроде "шавурма".

 Интересно, что я видел это же в Италии - shawurma  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Что касается "булочная - хлебный" - первый раз слышу, но в Москве "булочная" - стандартный вариант.

 Я слышал немного другую версию хлебной темы. По-питерски - булка хлеба, а по-московски - батон хлеба... Утверждать не буду, может москвичи поправят. Но я всегда покупаю булку хлеба.

----------


## Ljosha

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Что касается "булочная - хлебный" - первый раз слышу, но в Москве "булочная" - стандартный вариант.   Я слышал немного другую версию хлебной темы. По-питерски - булка хлеба, а по-московски - батон хлеба... Утверждать не буду, может москвичи поправят. Но я всегда покупаю булку хлеба.

  В Москве "батон". "Булка" - это скорее определенный вид хлеба, по форме, или традиционное коммерческое название. Например, "французская булка", длинная такая.

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Alexander        Originally Posted by Friendy  Что касается "булочная - хлебный" - первый раз слышу, но в Москве "булочная" - стандартный вариант.   Я слышал немного другую версию хлебной темы. По-питерски - булка хлеба, а по-московски - батон хлеба... Утверждать не буду, может москвичи поправят. Но я всегда покупаю булку хлеба.    В Москве "батон". "Булка" - это скорее определенный вид хлеба, по форме, или традиционное коммерческое название. Например, "французская булка", длинная такая.

 А у нас батон - определенный вид хлеба. Правда покороче франзузкой булки   ::   ::   ::  
Правда, бывает, что я еще покупаю *буханку* хлеба. Но это больше относится к хлебу "квадратной" формы.

----------


## Tu-160

По-моему «булка хлеба» это что-то навроде «стакана чашки» или «кефира молока»

----------


## Friendy

> По-моему «булка хлеба» это что-то навроде «стакана чашки» или «кефира молока»

 У меня такое же впечатление.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

О хлебе и прочем:
В детстве я жил на Урале, в небольшом посёлке, и там действительно говорили "булка хлеба" и "хлебный магазин". Это казалось естественным: как же еще называть магазин, на котором висит вывеска "Хлеб"? В большинстве магазинов продавали только один сорт белого хлеба (выпеченный в виде буханок) плюс разные булочки и плюшки, которые хлебом как бы не считались (мать, посылая ребёнка в магазин, могла сказать: "Купи хлеба *и* пару булочек"). "Батон хлеба" никто никогда не говорил, потому что батонов в хлебных магазинах и отделах в нашем посёлке отродясь не водилось.   
Потом мы с семьёй переехали в Казахстан. Там ситуация не слишком отличалась, хотя город, где мы жили, был молодым (около 20 лет), заселённый приезжими со всего Союза, так что в некоторых семьях говорили по-своему, но большинство людей всё-таки говорили "хлебный магазин". Где-то в то время (мне было лет 11 когда мы переехали) я начал говорить "буханка хлеба" (вместо "булка"). Батонов в том городе также не было.  
В армии, где ежедневно полагалось столько-то граммов белого и столько-то граммов чёрного хлеба, люди называли хлеб так, как привыкли дома. Я видел, например, людей, которые называли хлебом только хлеб в виде буханок, а батоны они называли "булочками". Это было забавно. 
Потом я оказался в Москве. Здесь все кроме недавних приезжих называют булочные булочными (а как же их ещё называть  ::  ), батонами называют именно батоны (так что когда кто-то говорит "Купи батон хлеба", то он, как правило, имеет в виду именно батон), а мать, посылая ребёнка за хлебом, говорит: "Купи два нарезных, измайловкий, половинку дарницкого и две сормовские булочки". 
Кстати, по поводу диалектов: некоторые мои знакомые из Нижнего говорят "уберётся", имея в виду "войдёт". Например: "Все эти вещи уберутся в один чемодан", или "Тут столько бумаг, что в один ящик всё не уберётся". Они сильно удивляются, когда узнают, что кому-то это кажется неправильным.

----------


## Friendy

> В детстве я жил на Урале, в небольшом посёлке, и там действительно говорили "булка хлеба" и "хлебный магазин".

 Хоть я и не припоминаю, что где-то слышала "хлебный магазин", но звучит это для меня абсолютно нормально.   

> Кстати, по поводу диалектов: некоторые мои знакомые из Нижнего говорят "уберётся", имея в виду "войдёт". Например: "Все эти вещи уберутся в один чемодан", или "Тут столько бумаг, что в один ящик всё не уберётся". Они сильно удивляются, когда узнают, что кому-то это кажется неправильным.

 Здесь то же самое, я не чувствую, что здесь что-то неправильно(разве лишь слегка непривычно), хотя всю жизнь живу в Москве и с диалектами почти не приходится сталкиваться.

----------


## Propp

translations.nm.ru: А где ты жил на Урале? Я тоже жил на Урале, правда на очень Южном, в городе Белорецке. Там у нас хлеб в виде буханок тоже называли хлебом, но батоны называли батоном. Правда, батоны продавались очень редко, в хлебных магазинах были, в основном, буханки белого хлеба. Таким образом, основное различие подчёркивалось словами "белый" и "чёрный". Слово "буханка" никто не употреблял. "Булка" для меня это нечто вроде булочки, круглой и сладкой, то есть "роскоши" по сравнению с обычным хлебом.
Некоторые мои знакомые с юга России и с востока Украины называют стекляные банки "баллонами" а полиэтиленовые пакеты "кульками". Для меня всю жизнь "кульки" были бумажными конусами, в которых бабки продавали семечки.
Ещё один мой знакомый говорил "замкнуть" вместо "запереть" и "покласть" вместо "положить" (точнее, вместо просторечного "л*о*жить", когда уже понял, что так в культурной среде говорить не стоит, но ещё не понял, как правильно говорить в таких случаях   ::  .)

----------


## translationsnmru

> translations.nm.ru: А где ты жил на Урале?

 Посёлок Магнитка. Это в Челябинской области, километрах в 15-16 от Златоуста.

----------


## Propp

У нас Магниткой называли Магнитогорск, который, кстати, тоже в Челябинской области. Кстати, а у вас собирали или продавали "кислянку" (трава такая, нечто вроде щавеля или ревеня, растёт в лесу). И росла ли там у вас в лесу клубника, которая отличается от земляники? В Москве, кстати, многие и не знают, что большие садовые ягоды это на самом деле, говоря по-научному, "земляника садовая". Хотя одна моя знакомая из Портвино говорила, что у них тоже в лесу росла клубника. У нас землянику садовую почему-то называли "викторией".

----------


## Tu-160

> Ещё один мой знакомый говорил "замкнуть" вместо "запереть" и "покласть" вместо "положить" (точнее, вместо просторечного "ложить", когда уже понял, что так в культурной среде говорить не стоит, но ещё не понял, как правильно говорить в таких случаях  .)

 Грузин стоит на базаре и торгует фруктами:
— Падхадитэ, люди, пакупаем! Ананасы, бананасы! Ананасы, бананасы!
К нему подходит девушка:
— Молодой человек, вы же неправильно говорите! Надо говорить не «бананасы», а «бананы»!
Грузин:
— Ой, спасиб бальшой, дэвушк! Падхадитэ, люди, пакупаем! Бананы, ананы!..

----------


## translationsnmru

> У нас Магниткой называли Магнитогорск, который, кстати, тоже в Челябинской области.

 Везде Магниткой называют Магнитогорск. Когда я говорил кому-то, что родился на Магнитке, в ответ практически неизменно слышал: "А, в Магнитогорске!"   

> Кстати, а у вас собирали или продавали "кислянку" (трава такая, нечто вроде щавеля или ревеня, растёт в лесу).

 Если ты имеешь в виду траву с цилиндрическим сегментированным стеблем, то да, и росла, и собирали, и продавали, и пироги с ней пекли  ::  . Только называли её "кислица".   

> И росла ли там у вас в лесу клубника, которая отличается от земляники?

 Да, росла. Но ближайшее место, где её можно было собирать, находилось километрах в шести-семи от посёлка. А земляника (дикая) росла везде, даже внутри посёлка.   

> В Москве, кстати, многие и не знают, что большие садовые ягоды это на самом деле, говоря по-научному, "земляника садовая".

 По всей России так. Только учёные и некоторые садоводы-энтузиасты называют садовую землянику земляникой  ::    

> Хотя одна моя знакомая из Портвино говорила, что у них тоже в лесу росла клубника.

 Я видел дикую клубнику в лесопарке в Ясенево. Там растёт и земляника, и клубника. Но вызреть ей не дают.    

> У нас землянику садовую почему-то называли "викторией".

 И на Магнитке тоже. На самом деле, "Виктория" — это один из сортов садовой клубники... то есть земляники  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Потом мы с семьёй переехали в Казахстан. Там ситуация не слишком отличалась, хотя город, где мы жили, был молодым (около 20 лет), заселённый приезжими со всего Союза

 Колись, как месторождение урана называлось?  ::

----------


## Murmillo

> Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"

 Всегда говорю "одновремЕнно". Насколько мне известно, всеми более-менее авторитетными изданиями такой вариант считается правильным. "ОдноврЕменный" тоже считается правильным, но мне режет слух, поскольку слышится "Одно врЕменный" ("once temporary").    ::   
Pravit: 
По-моему лучше говорить "неграмотный", поскольку слово "безграмотный" напоминает Великую культурную революцию.   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Zeus  Есть даже ошибки, которые распорстранены больше, чем правильное произношение. Например, "одновремЕнно" (формально правильно - одноврЕменно). Один преподаватель у нас в институте даже говорил "одновремённо"    Всегда говорю "одновремЕнно". Насколько мне известно, всеми более-менее авторитетными изданиями такой вариант считается правильным. "ОдноврЕменный" тоже считается правильным, но мне режет слух, поскольку слышится "Одно врЕменный" ("once temporary").

 У меня почти такие же ощущения по этому поводу, я думаю, что вряд ли пересилю себя и буду говорить "одновр*Е*менно".  ::  "Одновр*Е*менно" кажется мне другим словом и с другим оттенком значения правда не могу пока понять с каким.  ::  Кстати недавно этот вопрос затрагивался в передаче "Умники и умницы" (для тех кто не знает, это гуманитарная олимпиада школьников - там участвуют школьники со всей страны и соревнуются в знаниях) и там, тем, кто написал "одноврем*Е*нно", это засчитывалось как ошибка.

----------


## Aleksy

там участвуют школьники со всей страны и соревнуются в знаниях) и там, тем, кто написал "одноврем*Е*нно", это засчитывалось как ошибка.[/quote
Не написал, а сказал... наверное

----------


## Friendy

> Не написал, а сказал... наверное

 Нет, задание было письменное и надо было расставить ударения. 
Да, по поводу "неграмотный"  и "безграмотный", я тут подумала и мне кажется, что "неграмотный" несёт более нейтральный оттенок в то время как в "безграмотный" оттенок более отрицательный, но конечно это всё очень условно и их вполне можно употреблять как абсолютные синонимы.

----------


## Aleksy

Да, по поводу "неграмотный"  и "безграмотный", я тут подумала и мне кажется, что "неграмотный" несёт более нейтральный оттенок в то время как в "безграмотный" оттенок более отрицательный, но конечно это всё очень условно и их вполне можно употреблять как абсолютные синонимы.  
А что это вы хотеть так об этом думать? Разницы то нет.

----------


## Aleksy

Уважаемый(я) Friendy, а это правда Ваша фото?

----------


## Friendy

> А что это вы хотеть так об этом думать? Разницы то нет.

 Я люблю думать о том, в чём нет разницы, чтобы хоть какую-нибудь найти.  ::    

> Уважаемый(я) Friendy, а это правда Ваша фото?

 Да, это моё фото.

----------


## Murmillo

> Originally Posted by Aleksy  Не написал, а сказал... наверное   Нет, задание было письменное и надо было расставить ударения. 
> Да, по поводу "неграмотный"  и "безграмотный", я тут подумала и мне кажется, что "неграмотный" несёт более нейтральный оттенок в то время как в "безграмотный" оттенок более отрицательный, но конечно это всё очень условно и их вполне можно употреблять как абсолютные синонимы.

 По-моему форма "неграмотный" более естественна для русского языка, а "безграмотный" - это легализованный жаргон 20-30 гг, такой же новояз, как и "комсомол", "партком", "облсовет".

----------


## Pravit

> Уважаемый(я) Friendy, а это правда Ваша фото?

 "Безджентельменность" первой степени! Этого не терплю!  ::     

> По-моему форма "неграмотный" более естественна для русского языка, а "безграмотный" - это легализованный жаргон 20-30 гг, такой же новояз, как и "комсомол", "партком", "облсовет".

 Интересно, а великий Принц Сомали(именно я) услышал это слово в первый раз, когда какая-то питерца рассказала ему о действительно _хамской_ неграмотности московской речи.   ::

----------


## Friendy

> питерца

 питерка   ::

----------


## QWERTYZ

::  да лана ...шребрики-поребрики ...зато у них в голове тараканы   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JJ

> действительно _хамской_ неграмотности московской речи.

 Маасковск'я речь ни беесграамтна, ана очинь сваай'бразна... Паасиб баальшойэ.. ::  
They say unstressed "o" like a long "a" in the beginning of a word, they could change unstressed e to и and they don't say some vowels in suffixes and endings.

----------


## Aleksy

[Маасковск'я речь ни беесграамтна, ана очинь сваай'бразна... Паасиб баальшойэ.. ::  
They say unstressed "o" like a long "a" in the beginning of a word, they could change unstressed e to и and they don't say some vowels in suffixes and endings.  
Не знаю откуда у вас такие сведения. О чьей московской речи разговор, коренных москвичей или приезжих. Я ловлю себя на мысли, что прожив в Моск >7 лет наверное речь коренных мосвичей слышал очень редко. Кто-то приехал сюда 20-30 лет и всеже так и не научился выворачивать на ааа, а говорит с каким-то нейтральным акцентом между А и О. Но всеже когда я приезжаю к себе на родину в маленький город в 60 км от Н.Новгорода я чувствую какое-то различие в моем и их говоре, хотя там никогда сильно не окали. Значит все-таки есть различия, нос некоторыми регионами они очень незначительны.

----------


## BETEP

Я не замечал разницы между произношением в Прибалтике, Москве и Питербурге. Несколько лет назад был на Урале (Курганская область) и там действительно другое произношение и даже есть слова которых я до этого не слышал. Кстати, последние несколько недель я был командирован в Россию и жил в Питербурге на Васильевском острове. Услышал новое слово "бэйджик". Думаю, что это означает пропуск, но от какого слова произошло и точное значение так и осталось неизвестным.

----------


## Friendy

> Услышал новое слово "бэйджик". Думаю, что это означает пропуск, но от какого слова произошло и точное значение так и осталось неизвестным.

 Бэйджик (бэйдж) это идентификационная табличка, на которой пишут имя и некоторые другие данные о человеке и прикрепляют ему на одежду (как например у кассиров в супермаркетах). Не знаю о значении "пропуск", но вполне возможно, что есть и оно. Происходит от английского слова badge.

----------


## BETEP

> Бэйджик (бэйдж) это идентификационная табличка, на которой пишут имя и некоторые другие данные о человеке и прикрепляют ему на одежду (как например у кассиров в супермаркетах). Не знаю о значении "пропуск", но вполне возможно, что есть и оно. Происходит от английского слова badge.

 Спасибо, Friendy. В Питере так называли карточку которую засовывали в устройство на входе чтобы пройти (как в московском метро).

----------


## Jasper May

Ну, в таком случае транслитерирование совсем неправильно. Лучше было бы 'Бэдж', что ли? А конечно понимаю, что сленг не следует разумные правила.

----------


## net surfer

> Ну, в таком случае транслитерирование совсем неправильно. Лучше было бы 'Бэдж', что ли? А конечно понимаю, что сленг не следует разумные правила.

 ... неправильное.
Я ... разумным правилам. 
Всё зависит от того кто/где говорит, у нас, например, говорят "бэдж", слово-то нерусское, поэтому говорят по-разному.

----------


## br0

> Ну, в таком случае транслитерирование совсем неправильно. Лучше было бы 'Бэдж', что ли? А конечно понимаю, что сленг не следует разумные правила.

 все вполне разумно, badge=бейдж , а "бейджик" это просто уменьшительно-ласкательное окончание

----------


## BETEP

> все вполне разумно, badge=бейдж , а "бейджик" это просто уменьшительно-ласкательное окончание

 Видимо, "бейдж" это когда табличка на всю грудь или пропуск формата А3.  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Видимо, "бейдж" это когда табличка на всю грудь или пропуск формата А3.

   ::  
Представляю себе как это выглядит!  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Интересно, а как тогда выглядит «бэйджище»?

----------


## BETEP

> Интересно, а как тогда выглядит «бэйджище»?

 Когда фотография в масштабе 1:1 это называется 'фас кантрол'...  ::

----------


## Indra

Московско-питерский словарь http://www.club.auto.ru/club/mospit.htm

----------


## JJ

Well, it looks like here in the Urals all of this is mixed. We usually don't use поребрик и шаверма but круг-кольцо, палатка-ларёк, штука-тонна, тачка-мотор, сотовый-мобильный-трубка and a lot of other words are used in equal frequency.

----------


## waxwing

> Originally Posted by Tu-160  Интересно, а как тогда выглядит «бэйджище»?   Когда фотография в масштабе 1:1 это называется 'фас кантрол'...

 или "фейс контрол"? здес в ставрополе есть реклама с текстом "шуз контрол"   ::

----------


## BETEP

Точка - это место, где незаконно продаётся алкоголь или наркотики.
Бордюр
Бычок
Выходите? Jus aiziet?  ::  - вопрос в общественном транспорте.
Кольцо
Кружка, Бокал - абсолютно разные предметы. Кружка она глиняная или фарфоровая и с ручкой, а бокал стеклянный или хрустальный и на длинной ножке.
Курица
Лавочка, Скамейка - используются оба.
Ластик, Резинка - используются оба.
Палатка, Ларек - не используются вообще, но есть слово Киоск.
Подкрылок, Локер - первый раз слышу оба слова.
Подъезд
Пончик, Пышка - слова я слышал, но что точно они обозначают я не знаю. Беляш это Пончик или что-то другое?
Проездной, Карточка - абсолютно разные слова. Проездной это абонемент на транспорт, а карточка это либо кредитная карточка, либо карточка скидок.
Пульт
Телефон - иногда добавляют, что он мобильный, но чаще просто телефон.
Телогрейка, Ватник - употребляются оба.
Тротуар, Панель - абсолютно разные слова. Тротуар это место где ходят люди, а панель это место где ходят проститутки.  :: 
Хлеб черный, Хлеб белый - и ещё много разновидностей...
Булка, булочка - это что-то небольшое и скорее всего с чем-то (например, булочка с изюмом)
Шиномонтаж, Riepu remonts  :: 
Штука
Эстакада, Виадук - я не знаю, что такое виадук, но эстакада эта небольшое сооружение куда можно загнать машину и посмотреть что внизу.

----------


## BETEP

> или "фейс контрол"? здес в ставрополе есть реклама с текстом "шуз контрол"

 Мне расказывал знакомый, что видел статью в газете "Кто-то и его вуменс". И ведь наверняка по другому бы многие не поняли.  ::  
Только что где-то прочитал, про магазин упаковки "Pack you".  ::

----------


## Propp

Что касается ящика или шкафчика на кухне, то на Урале, помню, его называли "пенал". Сколько ни живу в Москве, не разу не слышал "колонка" в этом значении, может просто такого понятия нет? Один коренной москвич старше 60 лет всегда говорит "парадное" в значении "подъезд", но может он просто выпендривается? 
За фразу "Пусть ваша дочь на панели постоит" один мой знакомый хотел реально начистить фейс какому-то питерцу. 
Пончик это тороидальное мягкое хлебное изделие (то есть в виде баранки   ::  ) Неужели никогда не ел и не видел? По-английски donut (изначально doughnut). Их ещё сахарной пудрой посыпают.

----------


## Tu-160

А я когда в Нижнем Новгороде был, меня страшно удивило, что там маршрутные «Газели» называют Автолайнами. Это название фирмы, которая в стародавние времена занималась пассажирскими перевозками и на борту «Газелей» имела свою рекламу (если я не ошибаюсь). Сейчас этим занимаются кучи частных извозчиков, но слово так и осталось. А у нас маршрутные такси называют просто маршрутками.

----------


## Friendy

> А у нас маршрутные такси называют просто маршрутками.

 В Москве тоже.

----------


## waxwing

В Ставрополе тоже! 
На остановки пожалуйста!

----------


## Propp

А в Ставрополе деньги передают сразу или перед выходом? Я заметил, что в разных городах бывает по-разному. В Москве, например, принято платить сразу как сядешь в маршрутку.

----------


## waxwing

Pered vykhodom, snachala bylo mne ochen stranna  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Пончик это тороидальное мягкое хлебное изделие (то есть в виде баранки   ) Неужели никогда не ел и не видел? По-английски donut (изначально doughnut). Их ещё сахарной пудрой посыпают.

 Может быть у нас их где-то продают, но я не видел...   

> А в Ставрополе деньги передают сразу или перед выходом? Я заметил, что в разных городах бывает по-разному. В Москве, например, принято платить сразу как сядешь в маршрутку.

 У нас маршрутки ещё есть, но у них всё чаще хотят отобрать лицензии или как минимум разрешить остановку только на остановках общественного траспорта. Я пользовался их услугами всего несколько раз поэтому опыт небольшой. Обычно платят при входе, но есть составные маршруты. Например, маршрутка доезжает из одного района до вокзала, а потом немного стоит и едет дальше в другой район. В этом случае можно заплатить сразу за весь маршрут, а можно подумать до вокзала.  ::

----------


## Saz

> Один коренной москвич старше 60 лет всегда говорит "парадное" в значении "подъезд", но может он просто выпендривается? 
> За фразу "Пусть ваша дочь на панели постоит" один мой знакомый хотел реально начистить фейс какому-то питерцу.

 Живу в Петербурге 23 года. И никогда не слышал, чтобы кто-нибудь говорил - "парадн*ое*". Только "парадн*ая*" (или парадка, парадняк), она давно поменяла свой род со среднего на женский ("подъезд" тоже употребляется). Также никогда не слышал "панель" в значении тротуар.
Возможно, в Петербурге когда-то говорили парадное и панель, но так давно, когда на Невском можно было встретить динозавров.   ::

----------


## QWERTYZ

BETEP 
неужели пончиков у вас нету? их такие советские автоматы клепали в пончиковых раньше ... 
тут картинка есть и рецепт  http://www.eda-server.ru/meal/cakes/

----------


## Propp

Судя по американским фильмам и играм, пончики — национальное блюдо американских полицейских. Никогда не мог понять, что в них хорошего? Какие-нибудь гамбургеры и то лучше (не считая, конечно, хот-догов — вот говно так говно!)

----------


## Pravit

Кстати, когда я был в кафе "Mr. Donut" в Бангкоке, там было очень много полицейских. Но это наверное из-за того, что они смотрели много американских фильмов и хотели быть "куль"   ::   А у вас в России милиционеры тоже наслаждаются пончиками?

----------


## Scorpio

Кстати, о пончиках: есть подозрения что американские (которые так любят все эти american cops) довольно сильно отличаются от наших. Я не раз в книгах встречал упоминание о том, что там внутри -- джем. Меня это всегда немного удивляло, т.к. у нас пончик -- просто такой бублик жаренного в масле теста, присыпанный сахарной пудрой (а иногда аж сахарным песком... ну, это уже ниже всякой критики).
Кто может пролить свет на этот вопрос?

----------


## JJ

> А у вас в России милиционеры тоже наслаждаются пончиками?

 Правит, ты не поверишь, но я ни разу не видел жующего на работе милиционера. Чесслово!

----------


## Indra

[Indra напряженно вспоминает, когда она в последний раз видела жующего милмционера, затем - когда она вообще видела милиционера в последний раз] 
Я могу и ошибаться, но у нас количество постовых на улицах на порядок меньше, чем в Америке. По крайней мере, в постсоветское время.

----------


## Tu-160

Наши милиционеры если что и едят, то исключительно перемячи и эчпочмаки. Баурсаки, кстати, тоже преотличнейшая вещь. Propp, ты когда-нибудь талкыш-калеве пробовал?  ::

----------


## JJ

Tu, I guess  there are about 20-30% tatars and bashkirs here in the middle Urals but i've never eaten that stuff. It looks like tatars' meal in Kazan is differ from Urals one. Could you explain what these words mean?

----------


## Stalingradetz

> Originally Posted by Friendy  Что касается "булочная - хлебный" - первый раз слышу, но в Москве "булочная" - стандартный вариант.   Я слышал немного другую версию хлебной темы. По-питерски - булка хлеба, а по-московски - батон хлеба... Утверждать не буду, может москвичи поправят. Но я всегда покупаю булку хлеба.

  А я *беру* в магазине *сайку* хлеба. 
P.S И "шо" у нас не говорят, а говорят либо "чо" либо "што", хотя и юг и Поволжье

----------


## Tu-160

> Tu, I guess  there are about 20-30% tatars and bashkirs here in the middle Urals but i've never eaten that stuff. It looks like tatars' meal in Kazan is differ from Urals one. Could you explain what these words mean?

 Ну, перемяч, наверное, не требует разъяснения. Хотя не знаю, мне кажется, что их сейчас везде продают. Это такой поджаристый пирожок с сочным мясом внутри (куда до него всяким хамбургерам!). Эчпочмак это то, что в народе называется «треугольник» — пирожок треугольной формы с кусочками мяса и картошки внутри. Баурсак (говорить «баурсаки» строго говоря не политкорректно) — одно из самых простых блюд — небольшие шарики из дрожжевого теста, обжаренные в масле. Несмотря на свою простоту очень вкусные. Подаются холодными. Точно уже не помню, но вроде как несколько напоминают пончики. Про талкыш-калеве я ещё года два назад знать не знал, а только читал в книжке по татарским национальным блюдам, и облизывался, смотря на картинку. Недавно его начали продавать в небольших коробочках и я поимел возможность его попробовать. В общем это такие плотные волокнистые конусы, которые тают во рту. По вкусу напоминают сахарную вату, но у них более сложная технология приготовления и делаются они не их сахара, а из мёда. Ещё, кстати, хочу отметить такую штуку как пехлеве — кусочки шести-восьмислойного теста ромбовидной формы, перемешанные с грецкими орехами и обильно пропитанные мёдом. Пробовал где-то год тому назад первый и единственный раз, но вгрызался всеми зубами как в последний.
А вообще, если в Америке национальный закусон — это пончики и гамбургеры, то в Татарстане это перемячи и эчпочмаки. К сожалению, в последнее время их почему-то начали теснить всякие хот-доги и прочая ерунда (наверное из-за простоты приготовления). Перемячи лет пять назад продавали с лотков на каждом углу, сейчас их можно найти только в некоторых столовых и, реже, в магазинах. Треугольник пока держит позиции.
Я тут на всякий случай решил картинки приложить. Самому, правда, возможности не было сфотографировать, получилось только сосканировать с книжки, так что качество не очень.

----------


## Murmillo

Вот еще хочу поделиться наблюдениями.   ::   
В последнее время стал обращать внимание на то, что многие говорят
в качестве императива "пойти" слово "пошли". 
Не знаю насколько это правильно или нет, но то, что коряво, уж точно. 
В русском языке есть хорошее слово, которое обозначает искомое(и только его) - "пойдем"(ед.ч)/"пойдемте"(мн.ч). 
Слово "пошли" вызывает такие ассоциации:
1) императив "послать"
2) императив "пошлить"
3) вероятно аномальная или сленговая форма императива "пойти" 
причем именно в таком порядке.  
И наблюдение N2. 
Чтение согласных в переводах на ТВ. Не могу понять, зачем слово "сделалось" (пример) читать как [з'делалос]. Чтение в духе "не верь своим" глазам - перед согласной согласную читай мягко, хоть мягкого знака и нет, а если мягкий знак есть, то читай твердо. Может это признак элитности речи выпускников каких-то театральных училищ, но все же так не говорят.  
Может пора что-то поменять в консерватории?   ::

----------


## BETEP

> BETEP 
> неужели пончиков у вас нету? их такие советские автоматы клепали в пончиковых раньше ... 
> тут картинка есть и рецепт  http://www.eda-server.ru/meal/cakes/

 Может быть где-то и есть. Обычно в больших магазинах есть свои пекарни, но я на прилавках такого не видел. 
У меня есть отличная фотография во время обеда дорожных полицейских. Вспышка освещает желетки и они все сидят за столами как новогодние ёлочки.  ::  Это секрет, но на самом деле дорожные полицейские белые и пушистые.  ::

----------


## Propp

*Tu-160*: У нас эчпочмаки назывались "учпочмаки", а про талкыш-калеве я до сих пор не знал.  *Murmillo*: Смягчение согласных перед мягкими согласными в русском языке — совершенно нормальное и даже законное явление. Это называется "регрессивной ассимиляцией", когда последующий согласный смягчает предыдущий. Раньше и [д'в'ер'] (дверь) произносили, и [т'в'ер'] (Тверь). Иногда мягкие были и в совсем неожиданных местах ([цер'коф'] — а не [церкоф']). Таковы были нормы до первой половины 20 века. У некоторых людей они сохраняются до сих пор. Просто когда в 30-е годы проходила массовая борьба с безграмотностью, недавно научившиеся читать люди пытались в своей "культурной" речи говорить так как написано и не смягчать согласные там, где нет мягкого знака. Впрочем, это часть объяснения. Другая часть состоит в том, что в современном языке, после того как многие гласные слились или редуцировались, согласные приобретают всё большее значение и различение слов идёт уже в-основном по согласным, а не по гласным, как в древнем языке. Поэтому идёт перестройка системы и каждая согласная пытается сделаться самостоятельной и не зависящей от последующей или предыдущей. 
Мне, кстати, это вовсе не режет слух, хотя я и вырос не в театральной среде. Бабушка у меня была почти неграмотная, но всегда говорила "церьковь" и "дьверь". 
Что касается "пошли", то ведь прошедшая форма глаголов  часто выражает приказание ("Ну-ка сделал!" "Быстро сказал!"), хотя и не совсем вежливое. Во множественном числе за некоторыми из них закрепилось почти официальное значение "императива" ("Поехали!" "Пошли!"). Хотя мне "пошли" тоже не очень нравится. А "пошлите" я вообще ненавижу, хотя оно и в классической литературе встречается.

----------


## Murmillo

Propp: 
Объяснить фонетическим законом смягчения согласных можно... но что насчет второй части? Почему "з'д'елалос"? Почему твердая "с" на конце?   ::

----------


## Propp

Ой, сейчас не помню... Но вроде есть такой вариант произношения: 
-ся как [са] и -сь как [с] в окончаниях возвратных глаголов. Мне кажется, это тоже старое произношение. Или "под старину". Или "театрально-интеллигентское". В конце концов, у нас ведь никогда не было стопроцентного соответствия того, что написано и того, что произносится, тем более до реформы, а уж после реформы столько всего произошло в нашей стране, что никакому изменению произношения удивляться не стоит. 
P.S. Тут мне сказали, что это может быть остатки какого-то диалектного явления. Несмягчение согласных в конце часто наблюдалось в северных говорах. Москва находится на стыке южных и северных, причем гласные в исторически московском произношении были южные, а согласные северные. Театральное произношение (Малый театр) постаралось в конце 19 — нач. 20 вв. зафиксировать своеобразное произношение, которое тогда было ещё "местным" (в отличие от петербургского официального). Может в какое-то время в первой половине 20 века это считалось модным и "образованным", как было модно говорить "рэльсы" и "пионэры". А потом оно устарело и стало восприниматься как "устарело-интеллигенсткое" или "под старину", не знаю.

----------


## Scorpio

@Tu-160: 
Треугольники (на втором сверху фото) у нас в Москве всегда назывались "Самса". 
То, что на первом сверху фото, я тоже помню -- в свое время часто ходил в кафе (в центре недалеко от к/т Ударник, если кому это интересно) где было много экзотической кухни, в т.ч. и самса, и именно такие пирожки. Как они назывались, увы, не помню -- помню, что были вкусные и довольно дешевые. Потом кафе, увы, пало жертвой перестройки. 
Спасибо за фотографии -- аппетитные. Жаль только, что растр корректно не удален, отсюда и плохое качесто.  ::

----------


## Indra

[quote="Tu-160"] [quote]
А еще чак-чак не упомянут  ::   
ела я пахлаву в Кабардино-Балкарии... нифига с татарской не сравнится

----------


## Propp

А я вот ел *сирийскую* пахлаву, которая одно время продавалась на Савёловском рынке. Вот это пахлава! Она была очень маленькими кусочками, довольно доргая, но это того стоило! Жаль, что тот ларёк почему-то быстро закрылся.

----------


## Asia

Возвращаясь к предмету, хочу сказать, что мне попадались в большинстве своем грамотно говорящие москвичи. Я замечаю много слов -паразитов в речи. Как то: "на самом деле", "как бы" или некоторые после каждого предложения добавляют - "да?"  или мой знакомый перед каждой фразой произносит "ААА...". Все это немного раздражает.  ::   
Так как речь иджет о безграмотности, то вот ещё :
почему говорят, к примеру до СКОЛЬКИ ты будешь занята?  
Иногда ( это совсем тяжелый случай) люди  употребялют слова , не зная их значения. Им просто нравится слово и они его употребляют где можно и где нельзя. Был у меня один знакомый ( бывший водитель) он любил слово "панацея" и не мог прожить без него ни дня  ::  Например, едем мы - пробка или авария по дороге , он вскрикивал "Ну это какая - то панацея!". Я сначала не понимала, что он имел ввиду. Хотя, конечно, сейчас догадываюсь...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Я замечаю много слов -паразитов в речи. Как то: "на самом деле", "как бы" или некоторые после каждого предложения добавляют - "да?"

 Слюшь, какой красывый дэвушк, как ынтырэсно гаварыт, панымаешь, но "да" - это савсэм ыз другой опэры, панымаешь, да?  ::

----------


## Asia

> Originally Posted by Asia  Я замечаю много слов -паразитов в речи. Как то: "на самом деле", "как бы" или некоторые после каждого предложения добавляют - "да?"   Слюшь, какой красывый дэвушк, как ынтырэсно гаварыт, панымаешь, но "да" - это савсэм ыз другой опэры, панымаешь, да?

  Во-первых, обращаться ко мне следует Аsia.
Во-вторых,  Я понимаю твою иронию, которая немного не к месту. 
И наконец,  "да?" говорят не только представители той этнической группы, акцент которой ты попытался не совсем удачно воспроизвести.

----------


## Nonna

> @Tu-160: 
> Треугольники (на втором сверху фото) у нас в Москве всегда назывались "Самса"(

  слово "самса" узбекского происхождения, таджики называют эти же пирожки с мясом и луком "самбусой".

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Asia  Я замечаю много слов -паразитов в речи. Как то: "на самом деле", "как бы" или некоторые после каждого предложения добавляют - "да?"   Слюшь, какой красывый дэвушк, как ынтырэсно гаварыт, панымаешь, но "да" - это савсэм ыз другой опэры, панымаешь, да?     Во-первых, обращаться ко мне следует Аsia.
> Во-вторых,  Я понимаю твою иронию, которая немного не к месту. 
> И наконец,  "да?" говорят не только представители той этнической группы, акцент которой ты попытался не совсем удачно воспроизвести.

 Слюшь, Аз*ы*я, да гаврат и шакали тожэ - напрымэр эст у нас на работ такой шакаль, я кагда эго аклыкну "слюшь, Пэта!" он так тыпа "да", так что ты права, да.

----------


## Propp

Насчёт "права, да".
Был (и теперь есть) у меня один друг, армянин из Грузии. Армянского языка он почти не знал, но грузинский знал неплохо, хотя и не совсем на отлично. Мы в то время жили в общежитии, где было много самых разных типов, словно их специально свезли в этот зоопарк со всей страны. Но это долгая история, а рассказать я хотел вот о чём. Однажды один ("неприятный" по выражению моего друга) грузин задолжал ему некоторую сумму денег и они как встречались, всё заводили разговор на эту тему — насколько мне кажется, полушутя, чтобы показать, что они тоже "крутые". Помню, как грузин вошел в комнату моего друга и начал оправдываться по-грузински. Потом мне друг сказал, что почти всё понял, только не понял зачем он говорил "правад*а*", что за слово такое, может он его не знает. Впоследствии выяснилось, что грузин вставлял в свою речь некоторые русские слова и в частности сказал что помимо всего прочего ему ещё нужно платить "за автомобильные права, да?" Почему это нужно было говорить по-русски, осталось загадкой.

----------


## dominiko

Кстати, а как в Москве на слэнге именуют деньги?  Я слышал что-то вроде "баблы".  А почему не "бабки"?  В начале девяностых был в ходу термин "капуста".  Где еще, кроме Москвы в ходу употребление "баблы"?  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Я встречался с употреблением «лавэ». Сначала и не понял, о чём речь, хотя где-то уже слышал это слово.

----------


## net surfer

> Кстати, а как в Москве на слэнге именуют деньги?  Я слышал что-то вроде "баблы".  А почему не "бабки"?  В начале девяностых был в ходу термин "капуста".  Где еще, кроме Москвы в ходу употребление "баблы"?

 бабл*ы* не слышал, а бабл*о* говорят.

----------


## Propp

Ну, сленг же быстро меняется. То, что было круто говорить вчера, сегодня становится говорить западло. Приходится менять слова.
"Капуста" — это позавчерашний день, а "лавэ" вообще доисторическая эпоха. 
Кстати, интересно, что "бабло" — единственного числа, в отличие от "бабок" или "бабуль". Как money в английском.

----------


## QWERTYZ

как и бухло, хайло, х-у-..ло, и прочее

----------


## Propp

Налицо вторая жизнь древнеславянского суффикса -ло.   ::  
Это как "мыло" от "мыть" или "шило" от "шить".
Что там ещё было? Стекло, сверло, лекало (интересно, от чего?). А "масло" от "мазать" что ли?

----------


## Indra

> Налицо вторая жизнь древнеславянского суффикса -ло.   
> Это как "мыло" от "мыть" или "шило" от "шить".
> Что там ещё было? Стекло, сверло, лекало (интересно, от чего?). А "масло" от "мазать" что ли?

 А от чего тогда  слово "повидло"?   ::  А вот у слов
забрало, покрывало, одеяло происхождение вполне прозрачное  
И как насчет древнеславянского суффикса -ово?   ::   Рубилово, зависалово...

----------


## Propp

На самом деле я немного пошутил.
"Мыло" действительно от "мыть", только в праславянском это было *my-dl-o, а "масло" от мазать (ma-sl-o).  Там было несколько суффиксов типа -dl- и -sl-, которые потом сократились в -л-. 
Сверло < s-vьrъ-dl-o, где корень тот же, что и в "вертеть", "время" (санскрит vrtati), глагол "сверлить" образован уже после.
Ничего больше сказать не могу, так как это почти единственное, что осталось в памяти.

----------


## Indra

Так ведь и я немного пошутила  ::   просто, действительно, у слов подобной конструкции происхождение понятно, например, в стойле стоят, в седле сидят  ::  а вот про повидло непонятно

----------


## Propp

Наверное, повидло подавили.  ::  
В этимологическом словаре написано, что это заимствование из польского языка, а корень тот же, что и в слове "вить". Суффикс-то явно -dl-.

----------

